# Qualité de la mémoire: différences ?



## jcs (23 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Juste une petite question. Quand je prends de la mémoire de même marque, (Kingston ou Corsair par exemple), il y a des différences de prix énormes entre des modèles de même calibre. Je m'explique.

Si je prends de la mémoire DDR SDRAM PC3200 de marque Corsair pour mettre sur mon G5, certains modèles sont à 52 euros la barrette, d'autres à 120 euros sur le site de Corsair. En apparence, c'est la même chose. Mais à y regarder de plus près, le "CAS" change. C'est quoi ce truc de "CAS" ? Quelle est la différence ?

Et à votre avis, que vaut l'offre actuelle sur cdiscount (45 euros les 512 de DDR SDRAM de marque Kingston) ?

Merci.


----------



## Webmr (23 Avril 2005)

Plus le cas et petit plus les performances sont fortes... Moi franchement je te conseil cette paire (car il faut installer la ram par paire sur les PowerMac et Corsair les test pour fonctionner en paire en plus donc tu es sur d'avoir un exellent truc) 
http://www.multe-pass.com/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?type=171&ref=101258&code_lg=lg_fr&pag=1&num=12
Par contre achette tout de suite car le prix va pas tarder a augmenter !
En plus moi je l'ais ahcetté il y a une semaine c'était à 186¤ et dernier truc cherche pas moins cher c'est vraiment le moins cher qu'il puisse y avaoir !


----------



## da capo (23 Avril 2005)

Je ne voudrais pas dire une bétise mais le lien que tu donnes renvoie vers de la mémoire avec buffer... il me semblait que Mac c'était traditionnellement unbuffered...


----------



## Webmr (23 Avril 2005)

Je sais pas mais chez moi elle marche niquel  :mouais: 
Tu es sur que Apple c'est unbuffered ?


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Bon la mémoire certifié par Apple doit en effet être sans tampon et c'est bien écrit (sur le bouquin du powermac) n'utilisez pas de SDRAM DDR enregistrée ou avec tampon...
Malheuresement la mienne a une mémoire tampon/buffer...
C'est déconseiller ? Quel peuvent être les problèmes / risques ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2005)

Déconseillé, oui, bien sur puisque les spécifications de Apple demandent d'utiliser un autre type de produit.
Cependant, je suis incapable de te dire si cela peut entrainer des dysfonctionnements de quelque ordre que ce soit.


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2005)

voilà un petit article :
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/231/page4.html


----------



## SuperCed (25 Avril 2005)

Moi je te conseille de la Samsung classique. C'est celle utilisée par Apple.

D'autre part, les différence de CAS n'apportent que très peu de perfs en plus.


----------



## HoNNiX (25 Avril 2005)

le cas est important si tu es de ceux qui veulent une machine puissante juste pour te venter de tes scores aux bench


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

186¤?! moi je comprends pas ses histoires de RAM...

Je viens de commender 2 fois 512 DDR 400 - PC3200 Major high quality (LMP)
Pour 178 Frs (fr suisse) sur www.valcenter.ch

Je Comprend pas toujours les differances de prix moi...

ps: la bas il on que cette marque de ram pour les Macs, et elle mache
très bien, j'avais dejà acheté la même marque pour l'iBook de ma copine.

a+


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Bas j'ais lu l'article est pourtant je trouve que la mienne marche très bien


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2005)

Vous voulez des prix ?
111,99 HT pour 1 Go de ram garantie à vie. (pc3200 pour iMac G5)

chez crucial.com


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Ouais mais moi j'ais préféré achetter plus cher pour avoir de mailleure performances... Malheuresement je vois que je me suis gouré dans mes choix :hein: 
Enfin je rencontre pas de problème c'est déjà l'essentiel


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Ce serait sympa de me communiquer vos benchs de votre RAM de façon a ce que je voit l'état de mes performances... Merci 
Voilà les miens...

Je précise juste que les test ont étés efféctuée avec le logiciel XBench


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

Tiens, je sais pas ce que ça donne, j'avais pas tout de fermé mais en tout cas pas de grosse aplications ;-) (test effectué avec un G5 du travail, 1.8 g bus 900 et 1.5 g de ram) > mon type de ram est dans mon message du dessus...  

Tiens moi au courrant de comparatif


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

quel âne... voilà le fichier...


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Eh bien je constate que le prix que j'ais débourser en vaux la peine...
Ma RAM surpasse la tienne en tous points  

Quelqu'un a d'autres tests ?


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien je constate que le prix que j'ais débourser en vaux la peine...
> Ma RAM surpasse la tienne en tous points
> 
> Quelqu'un a d'autres tests ?



en effet, y a pas photo... tu avais des soft ouvert quant tu as fais le test toi?
Sinon je crois que tu as fais un bonne achat


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

iTunes, iMail et Safari...
Enfin rien de méchant


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

+ ou - Idem pour moi donc y a pas photo! je le saurais pour les prochaines   
Sinon si tu as fais le test sur un PM G5 plus puissant ça peux changer? Car j'ai 
A la maison un G5 Bi 1.8 avec la ram d'origine apple, y faut que je test! 
Ce sera pour demain


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

J'ais aussi un BiG5 1,8GHz ATI 9600...
Alors ta machine de bureau n'est pas un BIG5 ? Donc le bus est a 600MHz et pas 900 
Mais la puissance du CPU change rien au test... Par contre si la RAM est pas la même c'est intérésant


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> J'ais aussi un BiG5 1,8GHz ATI 9600...
> Alors ta machine de bureau n'est pas un BIG5 ? Donc le bus est a 600MHz et pas 900
> Mais la puissance du CPU change rien au test... Par contre si la RAM est pas la même c'est intérésant



Non, mon G5 de bureau est un G5 mono 1.8, mais la premiere serie avec le bus 900, il on baisser à 600 par la suite... ne me demande pas pourquoi?! 

Si le CPU n'a rien a voir, c'est cool comme ça je serai fixé ( je le suis déjà )


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Donc tu as un Bus à 900MHz et 8 emplacement de RAM contre 4 actuellement ?

Au faite est ce que ton PM de chez toi fait un bruit d'horloge assez minime... ? Moi j'en suis victime :hein:


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu as un Bus à 900MHz et 8 emplacement de RAM contre 4 actuellement ?
> 
> Au faite est ce que ton PM de chez toi fait un bruit d'horloge assez minime... ? Moi j'en suis victime :hein:



Exact il a 8 place pour la ram, comme le Bi. Non mon PM de chez moi va bien, mais celui du bureau fais un click tic... j'ai l'impression que ça vien des prises frontales... non je suis pas fou... J'ai bloquer les ventilos avec des crayons et le bruit continu et il vient de vers le bas de l'avant!

Un truc de dingue...


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Ca me parait etre le même problème que moi...


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me parait etre le même problème que moi...



Bin zut, pas cool ce bruit 
Il faudrai qu'on le ramene au magasin, pis y a tout mes docs dedant...
alors je fiche la musique plus fort que les cliques tics en attendant qu'il "pête"...
:rateau: de toute façon y sont tellement sypas chez apple qu'il diron que c'est 
normal et qu'il est plus sous garantie...


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Enfin moi ça me dérange pas tant que ça je l'entends a peine...
Et surtout j'ais pas envie de retourner ma machine 

En plus le bruit ne se déclenche pas au départ de la machine mais au moment ou l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme surgit... Pas toi ?


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin moi ça me dérange pas tant que ça je l'entends a peine...
> Et surtout j'ais pas envie de retourner ma machine
> 
> En plus le bruit ne se déclenche pas au départ de la machine mais au moment ou l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme surgit... Pas toi ?



mmmm, je pourrais pas te dire exactement a quel moment y vien, mais en tout cas pas longtemps après avoir allumé le mac... au debut il fait vroum (avec les ventilos :love: ) puis un ptit tic tic tic tic tic... donc c'est environ quant la pomme grise arrive qu'on l'entend. C'est pas très fort mais ça énerve si on trip dessus  :mouais:


----------



## Webmr (25 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est environ au même moment... 
Mais je te propose d'en parler plus sur le sujet que j'ais déjà ouvert car là on est hors sujet 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3151908#post3151908


----------



## madlen (9 Mai 2005)

Hey, tu as vu mes bench comme y on changer ?! J y comprend rien... je sais pas si c'est Tiger :mouais:


----------



## Webmr (16 Mai 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Hey, tu as vu mes bench comme y on changer ?! J y comprend rien... je sais pas si c'est Tiger :mouais:


Sûrement Tiger car maintenant j'atteins les 350 
PS: J'ai plus la même machine car Apple m'a fait un échange (DP 2GHz actuel) mais je pense pas que ça ai le moindre incident sur les résultats...


----------

